# Fibromyalgia - God You Chaps Have My Sympathy



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I came across somebody in a professional capacity with this ghastly, debilitating condition today. I have of course heard of it - but had NO idea of its impact.This person was amazing brave and pragmatic about her condition - so hope we can help her.Hats off to all of you - I think more folk need educating. Bit like mental health really - get folk informed.Sue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

One thing I have learned here is that people will run away if you try to tell them about nutritional supplements for these problems. I worked with one man for a year and kept an on and off relationship with him for a second year. He has fibro. I tried to talk him into using the supplements I use because I knew others who got almost complete improvement from fibro with them. He couldn't be bothered. One day I ran into him and he told me that he tried some out and, guess what, they worked! If this person you have met is willing to try _anything_, since that seems to be the criteria, have her get in touch with me. Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Marko - I've PM'd you.Sue


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Education is important, you're so right. Unfortunately, it seems like the folks (with any disorder, IBS, mental health, fibro, etc) who can really educate others are often too sick to do it! Cruel joke, isn't it? lol I guess each person just takes it 1 person at a time. If we can educate one more person about whatever illness we're dealing with, and maybe inspire other sufferers to get involved too, then we've done something very good.


----------

